

Thirsty: Intellectual Curiosity and Success - cwan
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/11/thirsty.html

======
SlyShy
"I wonder which comes first, the curiosity or the success?"

That's a weird question to ask at the end. Children aren't born successful,
but they can be born curious.

------
messel
I reblogged this one as Hungry.

It's tough to remove my bias from this observation. Of course I want
curiousity and success to be highly correlated. But Seth did skip over
execution. Do curious folks learn how to execute as well?

